# اكتب اى سؤال عن صناعه upvc pipe ونحن نجاوبك



## ابو يوسف (23 فبراير 2010)

اكتب اى سؤال عن صناعه pipe ونحن نجاوبك
وان شاء الله
ونفتح بابا الحوار في هذه الصفحه لكل الخبراء في هذا المجال


----------



## eng_medhat51 (10 مارس 2010)

i need flow sheet


----------



## islamjo (11 مارس 2010)

ما هي انواع الزيوت المستخدمة في صناعته


----------



## kako21000 (11 مارس 2010)

salam 3alikoum
s.v.p es que vous avez les normes européenne dimensionnelle "diamètres et épaisseurs des pipe en PVC.
moi j'ai la norme américain et je veux la comparé avec l'européenne.
merci d'avance et c vous voulez avoir ASTM PVC c avec plaisir


----------



## ابو يوسف (12 مارس 2010)

islamjo قال:


> ما هي انواع الزيوت المستخدمة في صناعته


 


( زهره زرقة + كربون اسود + تيتانيوم) وهذه هي الصبغه
اما المكونات 
خام البي في سي resin
فيلر caco3
مثبتات
حمض استيرك اسيد


----------



## ابو يوسف (14 مارس 2010)

معظم تعريفات الاختبارت المعملية لصناعة المواسير 

**** اختبار الضغط : 

الغرض منه اختبار مدى تحمل الماسورة للإجهادات الناتجة من الضغط لدرجات الحرارة المختلفة لأزمنة مختلفة .











- يتم أخذ عينة من pipe بطول معين طبقا للجدول المرفق لكل مقاس.
- يتم تنظيف العينة من المواد والشوائب العالقة بها ( من الشحوم أو الزيوت ) ويتم ذلك باستخدام الماء وقطعة قماش ويجب أن تكون العينة متساوية وليس بها أي حواف مدببة أو خدش.
- يتم قياس السمك للعينة وتسجيل أقل سمك.
- يتم قياس القطر الخارجي للعينة .
- يتم تركيب العينة في الرأس المعدنية (end caps ) ثم يتم غمر الجميع فى الحوض الخاص بالضغط عند درجة الحرارة التي سوف يجرى عليها الاختبار وتركها لتتكيف عند درجة الحرارة المطلوبة لمدة لا تقل عن ساعة قبل رفع الضغط عليها .
- يتم التخلص من الهواء المحبوس قبل رفع الضغط على العينة .
- يتم حساب ضغط الاختبار المطلوب من المعادلة التالية :



 

- حيث p ضغط الاختبار 6 مقدارا ثابتا حسب الجدول التالي
- t أقل سمك موجود بالعينة d القطر الخارجي للعينة.
- يتم ضبط مستوى الضغط بحيث يكون أجهاد الضغط وزمن التعرض حسب الجدول التالي:



 

- تنبيه :- 
1- يجب ألا يزيد التجاوز في الضغط عن ± 2 % من قيمته .
2- المقدار الثابت بالنسبة للمواسير الصرف الصحي هو 40 عند درجة حرارة 23 ° ± 2 ° م فقط.
3- يجب أن تجتاز العينة الاختبار تحت الضغط المطلوب خلال الزمن المحدد دون حدوث أي تسريب أو تكسيرللعينة إما إذا حدث تكسير أو تسريب يتم إعادة الاختبار على عينة أخرى ويجب أن تجتاز وإلا يعتبر الإنتاج مرفوض.
4- يتم إجراء الاختبار في بداية تشغيل كل مقاس وكل 24 ساعة. 

*الجدول الخاص باختبار الضغط *



 


.................................................. .................................................. .........

**** اختبار جهاز الصدمات: 

الغرض منه التأكد من جودة الماسورة من حيث قدرة تحمل الماسورة لصدمة من كتلة محدده ساقطة من ارتفاع محدد .






- يتم أخذ عينات من pipe المنتجة بطول 30 ســم على كل الخطوط في بداية الوردية.
- كيفية قطع العينة ( يتم قطعها بالمنشار بحيث تكون نهايتيها مستويتين وعموديتين على محور الماسورة).
- يجب تكييف العينة بغمرها في حمام ماء درجة حرارته 23 º م لمدة لا تقل عن 30 دقيقة ويجب أن يتم إجراء الاختبار علي العينة في ظرف 5 دقائق بعد نزعها من حمام الماء.
- يؤخذ عدد كافي من العينات العشوائية في كل وردية لعمل 14 صدمة على الأقل ويكتفي بهذا العدد من العينات في حالة اجتياز جميع العينات الاختبار بنجاح .
- في حالة عدم اجتياز عدد من واحد إلى ثلاثة عينات الاختبار أثناء ال 14 صدمة الأولى تؤخذ عينات إضافية لعمل عدد 28 صدمة أخرى بعدد إجمالي قدره 42 صدمة وتكمل الأختبارت على باقي العينات إذا لم تجتاز أربع عينات الاختبار تعتبر pipe غير صالحة.
- يتم رسم خطوط طولية على سطح العينة على الاتجاه الطوقى للعينة بحيث ألا تقل المسافة بين أي خطين عن 5 ســـــم .
- وضبط الجهاز بحيث يسمح للرأس الضاربة بالسقوط الحر من ارتفاع 2 متر على العينة .
- توضع العينة على المثبت حرف ( v ) بحيث يكون أحد تلك الخطوط في أعلى الماسورة .
- يسمح للرأس الضاربة بالاصطدام بالعينة وفى حالة عدم حدوث شرخ يمكن أن تدار العينة بحيث يأخذ الخط الثانى الوضع الأعلى للعينة ويجب ان يكون فى أتجاه عقارب الساعة أو ضدها ثابتا وعندئذ يكرر الأصطدام إلى أن تنتهى الخطوط أو تنكسر العينة.
- يؤخذ وزن الرأس الضاربة من الجدول المرفق طبقا لكل قطر.

*الجدول الخاص باختبار الصدمات *




.................................................. .................................................. .....



**** اختبار تأثير كلوريد المثيلين: 



الغرض منه انه يعطي مؤشرا على إتمام عمليه نضج الماسورة وانه لا يتفاعل مع الــــpvc المنصهر ويحدث تآكل في الماسورة في منطقه الـــ pvc الغير المنصهر.






- يتم أخذ جزء من pipe المنتجة بطول 100مم تقريبا على كل الخطوط في بداية الوردية.
- يتم تنظيف العينة من المواد والشوائب العالقة بها ويجب أن تكون العينة ذات نهايات مستوية و ناعمة ليظهر تأثير الميثلين كلوريد عليها .
- تغمر العينات في الميثلين كلوريد حيث يغطى الميثلين كلوريد بطبقة من الماء المقطر لارتفاع 20 مم عند درجة حرارة ( 23 ± 2 )º س لمدة 20 دقيقة .
- يلاحظ أي تغيير في سطح العينة الداخلي والخارجي وكذلك المقطع .
- يجب ألا يكون هناك تأثير على أي جزء من سطح عينة الاختبار باستخدام الميثلين كلوريد ( وتعتبر الماسورة مقبولة في حالة وجود تأثير ما للميثلين كلوريد بشرط نجاح الاختبارات الميكانيكية الواردة بالمواصفة } اختبار الضغط والصدمات { ) .
.................................................. .................................................. .................


**** اختبار تأثير الأسيتون: 

الغرض منه اختبار العينة بعد وضعها في الأسيتون من حيث اى شروخ أو تفتت أو تحلل أو انتفاخ .

- يتم أخذ جزء من الماسورة بطول مناسب ذات نهايات مستوية وناعمة ويؤخذ المقطع كاملا في حالة pipe ذات الأقطار الصغيرة أما في حالة الأقطار الكبيرة > 50 مم يؤخذ مقطع كامل من الماسورة ويتم تقسيمه أجزاء صغيرة لتسهيل أجراء الاختبار .
- يتم غـــمر العيـنات رأسـيا لـعمق 25 مم على الأقـل في الأسـيتون عـند درجـة حـرارة
( 23 ± 2 )º س لمدة ســاعـتـين .
- يلاحظ أي تغيير في سطح العينات الداخلي والخارجي وكذلك المقطع .
- وتعتبر العينة مقبولة إذا لم يظهر أي شروخ أو تفتت أو تحلل أو انتفاخ بالعينة .
.................................................. .................................................. .............

**** اختبار امتصاص المياه

الغرض منه معرفه مقاومه الماسوره على امتصاص المياه ويجب الا تزيد نسبه الامتصاص بالنسبه لمساحه العينة 
على 4 مللي جرام 



- تؤخذ ثلاث قطع من الماسورة لاتقل مساحة السطح الخارجي لكل منها عن 50-60 سم2 .
- يتم وزن العينات بدقة لأقرب 1 ملليجرام .
- يتم غمر العينات في حمام مائي يحتوى على ماء مقطر يغلى عند درجة حرارة 100 º س 
لمدة 24 ساعة ±1 .

- يتم تبريد العينات في ماء مقطر درجة حرارته 23 ± 2º س لفترة 15 دقيقة ثم تجفف تماما بحيث لا تؤثر على العينة ولا تترك عليها أي شوائب .
- يعاد وزن العينات لأقرب 1 ملليجرام خلال دقيقتين من خروجها من الماء .
- تحسب نسبة امتصاص الماء بالنسبة لوحدة المساحات باستخدام القانون التالي :-


نسبة امتصاص الماء ( مللجم / سم2 ) = ( وزن العينة بعد الغمر – وزن العينة قبل الغمر) / مساحة السطح



.................................................. .................................................. ...................

**** اختبار التأثير الحراري

الغرض منه معرفة تغير طول العينة بعد تعرضها للحرارة . ويجب ألا تزيد النسبة المئوية للتغير ف الطول على %5 من الطول الأصلي . ويجب ألا تظهر اى تشققات أو اى فجوات أو اى تشوهات على الماسورة .





- يتم أخذ عينة من pipe المنتجة بطول 30 ســم على كل الخطوط في بداية الوردية.
- كيفية قطع العينة ( يتم قطعها بالمنشار أثناء مرورها على خط الإنتاج ).
- يتم وضع علامتين عرضيتين متوازيتين على العينة بحيث تكون المسافة بين العلامتين 10 ســم وذلك بقلم فلومستر رفيع على أربعة مناطق على مدى قطر الماسورة.

يتم وضع العينة بالفرن الحراري درجة حرارته 150 º مئوية وتترك العينة بالفرن للمدة المحددة حسب السمك كما يلي :









وشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا​


----------



## eng_medhat51 (14 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك
أريد عملية حسابية لموازنة مادة


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (16 يونيو 2010)

اخى العزيز اود افادتى ف الاتى
عندى مشروع محطة صرف صحى وبها مواسير Upvc sch80 جزء من المواسير مدفون تحت الارض وجزء اخر فوق الارض . اود معرفة هل سوف يتاثر الجزء المعرض لاشعه الشمس باى تغيرات. وهل يوجد هناك كود يوصف استخدام Upvc فوق الارض. وما الاحتياط اللازم اخذها لذالك (مثل استخدام نوع معين من الدهان او اشياء اخره)
وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## ابو يوسف (16 يونيو 2010)

طبعا اخى الكريم سوف تتُر بعوامل الجو وخاصة اشعه الشمس
فلا بد ان تتغطي


----------



## cathodique (21 يونيو 2010)

I search the norme NF EN 14505. thanks vrey much.


----------



## ابو يوسف (24 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فاحص مواد (24 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ماهي الفحوصات الواجب اجراءها على انابيب الـ( upvc ) عند شراؤها من الاسواق للتأكد من جودتها ومطابقتها للمواصفات العالمية في حال 
1- استخدام انابيب الـ ( upvc ) في اعمال الصرف الصحي 
2-استخدامها كمجاري للاسلاك الكهربائية ( اعمال التسليك )
و ما هو الفرق بين الـ ( pvc ) و ( upvc ) من حيث التركيب و الاستعمال و المواصفات .
و شكرا .....


----------



## ابو يوسف (25 يونيو 2010)

شوف حضرتك لو حضرتك زبون رايح تشتري من غير مايكون عندك اى خبرة فى المواسير هتشتري الاسم يعن مش هتعرف تعمل حاجه بمعنى انتا عارف او السباك عارف ان احسن ماسوره هيا كذا هتروح تشتريها


- المادة الاساسية وهي Pvc مكونة من إتحاد ثلاثة عناصر رئيسية وهي الكربون والهيدروجين والكلور.

2- مادة Upvc هي نفسها مادة Pvc الأساسية وحرف الـ U يشير الى أنها مادة غير لدنة وهذه المادة تستخدم للماء البارد سواء كان للصرف الصحي أو مياه الشرب الباردة إذ أن هذه المادة لا تتحمل حرارة أكبر من 65 درجة مئوية ثم تبدأ بالذوبان.

3- مادة Cpvc هي مادة Pvc مضافا اليها عنصر الكلور بشكل مكثف أكثر وهذا هو بالضبط ما يشير إليه حرف C في بداية الاختصار وقد تم استحداث هذه المادة لتلبية الحاجة في التمديدات التي يمر فيها ماء حار حيث أن هذه المادة تتحمل حرارة تصل إلى 103 درجة مئوية.

4- لا دخل للألوان في تحديد النوعية...ولكن كل أنبوب مكتوب عليه المادة المصنوع منها...حيث أنني لم أجد أي أنابيب بلون برتقالي أو أخضر ولكن كانت كل الألوان إما أبيض أو رمادي.


----------



## فاحص مواد (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام عيكم ... 
بارك الله فيك اخي .
الا توجد فحوصات خاصة للتاكد من سلامة المنتج ومطابقته للمواصفات خصوصا وان هناك الكثير من المنتجات المغشوشة في الاسواق .
وما هي المواصفات الفنية لانابيب الـ ( upvc ) .
وشكرا .


----------



## ابو يوسف (26 يونيو 2010)

توجد مواصفات اكيد ولكن من الجهات المختصة بمعني هناك اختبارت كيميائيه على الماسوره 
وايضااختبارات ضغط

وهذا رابط يوضح لك معظم الاختبارت ولكن انا بقولك ان انتا كزبون عادي هتعرف منين


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t155664.html


----------



## فاحص مواد (27 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك ... بارك الله فيك .


----------



## الصلفاح (2 يوليو 2010)

اخي الكريم لوسمحت ممكن نعرف كم هو معامل الخشونه لهذ النوع من الانابيب


----------



## ابو يوسف (3 يوليو 2010)

خشونه الانابيب ولا الخامة


----------



## hisham elgebaly (5 يوليو 2010)

كيف يتم تركيب اللقطع للمواسير المدفون تحت الارض بطريق اللزق او الجوانات


----------



## ابو يوسف (18 يوليو 2010)

عن طريق الجوان 
يغسل الجوان جيد بالماء ثم يرغى بالصابون وبعد ذلك يوضع فى الماسوره الاخرى ويتم الضغط بي لودر 
اما الزق عن طريق ماده لاصقه


----------



## medhatzaki (28 يوليو 2010)

ماهى الخامات المستخدمة لتنظيف خطوط سحب المواسير بعد انتهاء العمل؟


----------



## المهندسيات (28 يوليو 2010)

السلام ععليكم
هل يمكن صناعة المواد المطهرة للماء التالية.بطريقة يدوية سهلة و>وذالك لحاجتي اليها. 
-1-CHLORITE DE SODIUM /NaCLO2/
--2--HYPOCHLORITE DE CALCIUM
.ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو يوسف (29 يوليو 2010)

نفس الخامه ولكن لايوجد استريك اسيد 

ولا صبغد
بمعنى

الريزن 100 ك
المثبت 14 كبلو


----------



## المهندسيات (29 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الاجابة 
في الحقيقة لاافهم في الكمياء الا القليل لذا ارجو من حضرةالهندس اجابة واضحة عن امكانية تصنيع هذه المادتين بطريقة تقليدية مبسطة
تحياتي الخالصة


----------



## ابو يوسف (30 يوليو 2010)

انا مهندس اختصاصي فى المواسير 

ولا اتذكر تركيبت هذه المادتين


----------



## ابو يوسف (22 أغسطس 2010)

​ 









​


----------



## ابو يوسف (22 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## NEZAR_965 (29 يناير 2011)

*nezar_965 @yahoo.com*



ابو يوسف قال:


> اكتب اى سؤال عن صناعه pipe ونحن نجاوبك
> وان شاء الله
> ونفتح بابا الحوار في هذه الصفحه لكل الخبراء في هذا المجال


 أرجو إعطائي فكرة واضحة عن تأثير الشمس على الupvc pipe وهل إذا تغير لون الpipe جراء تعرضه للشمس يعني عدم إمكانية استخدامه أي أنه فقد مواصفاته ولماذا وما هي الفترة الممكنة لتعرض الpipe للشمس دون أن يتأثر 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## حنان حقي الخياط (12 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجو شرح طريقة استخلاص الرصاص والزنك والمواد السامة الموجودة بانابيب pvc


----------



## ابو يوسف (18 فبراير 2011)

اولا انا اسف على التأخير فى الاجابه نظرا لعدم دخولى من فتره 

اخوانى الكرام : تعرض الماسوره لاشعه الشمس بصوره مستمرة يفقد الماسوره من خواصها كما يقصر من العمر الافتراضي الخاص بها واحيانا تتلف الماسوره كما انها يتغير لونها من اللون الرمادى اللامع الى الرمادى المبيض فننصح اذا كان تعرضها للشمس بفتره لابد من تغطيه الماسورة.

اما بخصوص السؤال الثانى كيف استخلص شي من مادة صلبه لايتفاعل معه شي بمعنى الماسوره معظم الفترات تستخدم الا للماء الصالح او للصرف الصحي وهذان الشيئان لايتفاعلان مع الماسوره


----------



## فلسطينس (23 مارس 2011)

يا اخوان امانة تساعدوني 
بدي اعمل مصنع سائل جلي ةجل بلاط بس بادوات بسيطة لانة ما معي راس مال كبير اللي عندة خبرة يساعدني واذا في مجال بالصور وبالتفصيل والسلام


----------



## ابو يوسف (23 مارس 2011)

عنوان الموضوع اكتب اى سؤال عن صناعه upvc pipe ونحن نجاوبك 

وهذا الطلب ليس له علاقه اخى الكريم حول الموضوع 

كما انا لااستطيع ان افيدك في هذا الموضوع
ممكن سيادتك تنشء موضوع خاص بيك وتطلب فيه ماتشاء هذا افضل حتى يتمكن العضو من متابعت موضوعك من اسمه منن الخارج
وشكرا


----------



## monito (15 مايو 2011)

سؤال...........هل غطاء عجلات السيارة مصنوع من مادة pvc


----------



## مصطفي الطحاوي (19 مايو 2011)

اريد معرفه مكونات معجون الحوائط والبيلاستيك مع النسب والطريقه
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابو يوسف (23 مايو 2011)

يااحوانى هذا موضوع عن صناعه المواسير وليس فى اى مجال اخر وشكرا


----------



## dawoud550 (23 مايو 2011)

*اريد مركب الc.v.p.c*

اريد مركب الc.p.v.c


----------



## eng_tna_82 (23 يونيو 2011)

اريد مكونات طريقة تصنيع الثنر المحلي الرخيص التكلفة 
وما هي المكونات التي تساعد علي زيادة جودتة وتكلفتة وشكرا


----------



## murad11 (29 يونيو 2011)

ابو يوسف قال:


> شوف حضرتك لو حضرتك زبون رايح تشتري من غير مايكون عندك اى خبرة فى المواسير هتشتري الاسم يعن مش هتعرف تعمل حاجه بمعنى انتا عارف او السباك عارف ان احسن ماسوره هيا كذا هتروح تشتريها
> 
> 
> - المادة الاساسية وهي Pvc مكونة من إتحاد ثلاثة عناصر رئيسية وهي الكربون والهيدروجين والكلور.
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا للمهندس ابو يوسف على هذا الموضوع الجميل وعندي سؤلين لو تكرمت


1- هل من الممكن استخدام انابيب upvc لمياه الشرب اذا استخدمت على درجة حرارة اقل من 65 درجه مئوية ؟


2- سمعت ان انابيب upvc مصنوعه من مواد قد تتفاعل مع الماء بالاضافه الى انها مصنوعه من مواد سامة لحمايتها من القوارض هل هذه المعلومة صحيحة ؟


----------



## ابو يوسف (29 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخى الكريم : السؤال الاول 

مواسير اليو بي في سي اساسا للمياة البارده اما مواسير السي بي في سي للمياه الحارة

اما السؤال الاخر فهى لاتتفاعل مع البكتيريا ولايوجد مواد سامه فيها


----------



## mos (1 يوليو 2011)

أخى الكريم ..

هل هناك مواسير pvc عازلة للمجالات الكهربية
وشكرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (2 يوليو 2011)

ماذا تقصد بعازله وضح تفاصيل اكتر


----------



## فرج العطار (18 يوليو 2011)

رجاءا عندي مشكلة:
انا مصنع للمواسير البي في سي ولكن عندن تصنيع الضغط 80 الماسورة تنكسر مع ان الخلطة نفسها للمواسير الابيض والرمادي ونسبة الكالسيوم بسيطة جدا 8% فقط واضيف ايضا كربون علشان اللون الاسود.


افيدونا شكرا


----------



## احمدميدو21 (28 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم من فضلك عايز اجفف عجينه منظف الملابس (الرابسو)


----------



## ابو يوسف (29 يوليو 2011)

حرارات الفرن عاليه


----------



## sayed266 (29 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أود معرفة تركيب اللاصق الشفاف المستخدم في لصق مواسير ال pvc بعضها ببعض و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (30 أغسطس 2011)

حبيبي الموضوع دا عن صناعه المواسير وليس فى صناعات اخري


----------



## ابوحمزة الشامي (23 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
لو تكرمتم اريد شرح مفصل عن اعادة تدوير p.v.c لتصنيع مواسير صرف الصحي ومواسير الكهرباء ابتداء من الخلطات والمواد الاضافية الى خروج ماسورة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو يوسف (24 سبتمبر 2011)

مفيش مواد مضافه هوا كسر المواسير او المواسير الغير صالحه حضرتك بتضعها فى الكساره بعد كدا 

تعملها مواسير صرف وكهرباء 

ولو الكسر دا كويس ولم يكن هناك فى الاضافات نسبة فيللر عاليه ممكن تشتغل ماسورة ضغط 4 بار


----------



## ابوحمزة الشامي (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو يوسف (27 سبتمبر 2011)

لا شكر على واجب اخى الكريم


----------



## جمال سلطان (6 أكتوبر 2011)

المهندس الفاضل لك خالص تحياتى ارجو الافادة عن افضل نوع للمواسير الممتدة بطول 150 متر أسفل سطح مياه البحر الاحمر بثلاثة أمتار وامتدادها مدفون تحت سطح الارض لمسافة كبيرة لنقل مياه البحر الى بيارة استقبال بنظام الاستطراق ثم نقل المياه بواسطة طلمبات راسية الى بحيرة صناعية كبيرة والقطر المناسب لهذه المواسير ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو يوسف (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي الحبيب مواسير البولي ايثيلين

قطر من 315 الى 450مم


----------



## جمال سلطان (20 أكتوبر 2011)

المهندس الفاضل / لك خالص تحياتى 
ما هى الكميات المستخدمة من الكلور والايثيلين فى انتاج واحد طن بولى فنيل كلوريد ارجو الافادة
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو يوسف (21 أكتوبر 2011)

سؤالك ليس له علاقه بمواسير البلاستيك


----------



## علي عبد العظيم (28 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو تقرير وافي عن اسطوانة الغاز السائل


----------



## ابو يوسف (28 أكتوبر 2011)

لو حضرتك تقصد انابيب الغاز الطبيعي فهى مصنوعه من البولي ايثيلين

ويختلف السماكه للماسوره حسب القطر الخاص بها 

كما تجرى عليها اختبارات خاصة للتأكد من جودتها


----------



## mido.1001 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

لو سمحت ممكن رقم تليفونك او الاميل اريد مهندس وعندى ماكينه تحبيب خامه pvc


----------



## ابو يوسف (31 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى الحبيب انا عندى مصنع مواسير


----------



## سفيرا عزيزا (13 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجوا اعطائى دراسة جدوى لمصنع اسمنت فى السعوديه وباسرع وقت


----------



## ابو يوسف (14 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز اهنا بنتكلم عن صناعة المواسير وليست اسمنت 

الرجاء قراءت العنوان جيدا


----------



## عمادسليمان (21 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو افادتي بكيفية تصنيع الشحوم المعدنيه وشكرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (22 نوفمبر 2011)

ياافندم اقرأالعنوان انا بتكلم عن صناعة المواسير


----------



## احمد الحاتمي (4 يناير 2012)

اريد بحث كامل عن صناعة الامونيا


----------



## ابو عامر 2 (11 يناير 2012)

اخونا المهندس ابو يوسف بشكرك جدا على هذه المعلومات القيمة ولكن انا بحاجة لمساعدتك في خلطة ال مواسير ال pvc لكي تتحمل فحص الضغط لمدة 1000 ساعة بالكميات والنسب وماهو المقصود بالمثبتات؟


----------



## اسلام سيف محمد (27 فبراير 2012)

ما هو cpvc وهل ممكن استخدامه في عمل main underground fire fighting network


----------



## tarazan1515 (30 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اعمل في مجال هندسة الاتصالات, اريد ان اعرف متي استخدم الماسورة pvc or upvc لتمديد الكوابل في الارض


----------



## bilal39 (8 مايو 2012)

مشكور يا استاذنا الكريم انا بدي اعرف ايه هي اهم الاعطال وكيفية اصلاحها بالنسبة للالات صناعة المواسير


----------



## ابو يوسف (12 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه اللهع وبركاته
اولا استخدام السي بي في سي دا للمياه الساخنه والبارده لانه يستحمل حتى 110 الى120 درجة مئويه

اما اليو بي في سي فهم للمياه البارده فقط


اما بالخصوص السؤال الثانى كوابل التليفونات لها ماسورة مخصوص

اما عن الاعطال فسوف ارفق ملف عن صيانه الماكينه

مشاهدة المرفق تعلم كيفية صيان&#1.pdf


----------



## الفيضة5050 (20 مايو 2012)

إخواني الأعزاء. !!!!! ماهى الطريقة لايجاد دراسة جدوى اقتصادية لإنشاء مصنع الايثيلين


----------



## ابو يوسف (15 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 

يااخوانى دى اكثر من مره اقول فيها دا موضوع يخص صناعه مواسير البلاستيك فقط

فأتمنى ان لا يخرج احد عن هذا الموضوع فى هذه الصفحة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (19 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على كل ما قدمت وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## salahiks (11 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الاعزاء مطلوب مني طريقة تصنيع غراء نوع ( p.v.a ) ( poly vinyl acetate homopolymer resin )


----------



## ابو يوسف (11 سبتمبر 2012)

استاذي الكريم دا مالوا ومال الموضوع دا

اقرأعنوان الموضوع جيدا
وشكرا


----------



## عمادالسعيطى (11 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ماهي المواد المطلوبة لتصنيع انابيب الـ(upvc & pvc) لاني ارغب فى انشاء مصنع لتصنيع الانابيب واريد معرفة المواد المطلوبة فى عملية التصنيع, حتي يتسني لي عمل دراسة جدوة للمشروع.
كما اود من حضرتكم مساعدتي بأي معلومة بالخصوصة ترونها لها فائدي لي وتساعدني فى عمل دراسة الجدوة, 
ولكم من جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماهر عطية (12 ديسمبر 2012)

اخي العزيز ابو يوسف انا اقوم الان بتركيب انابيب مياه لمدرسة من مضخة الرفع الى الخزان الموجود على سطح المدرسة انا استخدمت نوعين من المواد 
للانابيب التي تمر في الارض استخدمت u.p.v.c glass E وبالنسبة الى الجزء الذي فوق التراب وهو الموصول بين البوستر بامب والتفرعات التي تغذي الحمامات استخدمت انابيب الP.P.R فما رايكم دام فضلكم


----------



## ابو يوسف (13 ديسمبر 2012)

كويسه جدا


----------



## فراس الجابري (17 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ممكن سؤال عن طريقة لصناعة elbow من بايب تصنيع محلي والقاياسات الدقيقة او اي طريقة هندسية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الفيومى المصرى (24 ديسمبر 2012)

من فضلك صناعة مزيل الدم للملابس مختاجة ضرورى


----------



## ابو يوسف (25 ديسمبر 2012)

والله لو حضرتك كنت بس قرأت اسم الموضوع فسوف تعرفان الموضوع اللى بتٍال فيه ليس له علاقة بهذه الصفحة


----------



## الدويري (2 يناير 2013)

استاذ ابو يوسف ممكن سؤال لو تكرمت ...لماذا استخدم مواد ال upvc لصناعة المواسير ولماذا لا استخدم الpe او ال pp وشكرا لك


----------



## ابو يوسف (2 يناير 2013)

براحتك 
هناك انواع وحسب الاختيار اللى يريده 

بس الاشهر البي في سي فى الصرف الصحي واقل تكلفه من الانواع الاخرى


----------



## walid redwan (28 يناير 2013)

معادلة ايجاد الوزن للمتر الطولي من ماسورة pvc بدلالة القطر و السمك ؟؟؟


----------



## walid redwan (28 يناير 2013)

معادلة ايجاد الوزن للمتر الطولي من ماسورة pvc بدلالة القطر و السمك ؟؟؟​


----------



## kingawy2003 (3 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ابو يوسف عاوز اطلب طلب بس كبير شوية عاوز اسماء الاضافات العلمية واحسنهم واقلهم ضررا واماكن تواجدهم بمصر واسم المادة ونسبتها في الخلطة ان تكرمت وهناك مادة اريد معرفتها يقال انها مقاومة للصدمات واية الاساسي وضروري بعد المثبت لابد من توافرة ف الخلطة وان تكرمت اكثر عاوز طريقة افرغ بيها الكهرباء الا ستاتيكية من الماسورة سواء باضافة مادة او بعمل شيء داخل حمام التبريد ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو يوسف (4 فبراير 2013)

كربونات الكالسيوم + حمض الاستياريك+ بي في سي k66-68
اكسيد تيتانيوم+كربون+استيبلايز مثبت +اكسيد ازرق

اما النسب اعذرني لا استطيع ان اعطيها اليك 

اما بخصوص الصدمات دا بيرجع الا تجانس الخامه جيدا ودرجات حرارة الفرن


----------



## kingawy2003 (8 فبراير 2013)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم { وَاللهُ أَخْرَجَكُم مِّن بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا وَجَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْسَّمْعَ وَالأَبْصَارَ وَالأَفْئِدَةَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ } (سورة النحل/78) .


----------



## ابو يوسف (8 فبراير 2013)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## ابو عامر 2 (27 فبراير 2013)

اخي ابو يوسف يعطيك الف عافية.اذا ممكن مساعدة بخصوص الفرق بين مواسير ال بي في سي ومواسير البولي بروبلين وايهما افضل والاهم من ذلك ماهي سيئات مواسير البولي بروبلين؟ مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو يوسف (27 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اولا الفرق بين مواسير البي في سي والبولي بروبلين

*1-مواسير من مادة البولي بروبلين راندم **PPR *



*عدم احتفاظه بالحرارة وهذه ميزه رئيسية حيث أن الأجواء الحارة بصفة عامة وبالتالي سوف تصبح المياه جيدة في فترة الصيف .*
*سهلة التركيب والنقل والإصلاح وتتحمل الصدمات والأحمال .*
*خفيفة الوزن مقارنة بمثيلاتها من المواد الأخرى
*
*ا لمرونة الفائقة والقدرة على التكيف مع تحركات التربة المستمرة مما يجعلها مقاومة للكسر.*

 

*القدرة الفائقة على مقاومة الأحماض والقلويات والتربة العدوانية والأملاح
*

*مقاومة للصدأ والتآكل
*
*نعومة السطح الداخلي والخارجي مما يؤدى إلى سرعة تدفق السوائل داخل المواسير وعدم ترسيب الفطريات والطحالب بها .
*
*لا تؤثر في لون وطعم ورائحة السوائل المنقولة خلالها .*
*
عمر إفتراضى عالي يصل إلى مائة عام
*

*عدم تأثر الصحة العامة بالسوائل المنقولة خلال تلك المواسير *
*مقاومتها الفائقة للظروف البيئية الصعبة كالتجوية, الأشعة فوق البنفسجية (U.V.) *
* ويرجع ذلك إلى وجود مادة (UV Stabilizer& carbon black) بالخامات . 
مقاومتها الفائقة لظاهرة المطارق المائية (WATER HAMMER) .
**القدرة الفائقة على مقاومة التشقق السريع والبطيء 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اولا الفرق بين مواسير البي في سي والبولي بروبلين*
*2-مواسير من مادة البولي فينيل كلوريدUPVC

*

المقاومة الكيميائية: إن مادة ال u.p.v.c مقاومة للأحماض والقلويات ومعظم المواد المؤثرة على المواسير نظرا لطبيعتها الخاملة كيميائيا.
المقاومة للمحاليل الكهربية: نظرا لأن مادة الu.p.v.c عازلة كهربيا بصورة جيدة فإنها تستخدم في عزل الأسلاك الكهربائية وبجانب هذه الخاصية فإن مادة ال u.p.v.c لا تتآكل ولا تتأثر بالمحاليل الكهربية .
المتــانة: مادة ال u.p.v.c لها أعلى فترة ثبات هيدروستاتيكى عن معظم المواد اللدنة حراريا المستخدمة في صناعة المواسير. 
ومادة الu.p.v.c لها خاصية انخفاض التوصيلية الحرارية مما يجعلها لا تفقد ولا تكتسب أي حرارة ، وتحت بعض الظروف تقلل من ترسيب المواد الذائبة.
كفاءة التدفق ( السريان ): يساعد السطح الناعم الداخلي لمواسير الu.p.v.c على تقليل مقاومة السريان الداخلي ولا يجعل هناك فقد في ضغط السريان.
ومقاومة التآكل ل u.p.v.c تعنى أن السطح الناعم الداخلي للماسورة مازال أملسا بالرغم من الاستخدام الشديد عبر الزمن.
وأثبتت مواسير الu.p.v.c بعد 15 عام من الاستخدام أنه لا يوجد فقد في سعة التدفق.
التكلفة والثمن: مادة الu.p.v.c من المواد الأقل تكلفة في صناعة المواسير عند مقارنتها بالمواد الأخرى .
مقاومة الاحتراق: أثبتت التجارب أن لهيب النار لا يستطيع الانتشار في مواسير الu.p.v.c مما يؤكد أن مادة الu.p.v.c مطفئ ذاتي للحرائق فهي بحق غير قابلة للاشتعال.
الصحة العامة: مواسير الu.p.v.c غير سامة ولا تؤثر على لون أو طعم أو رائحة الماء أو المواد المنتقلة فيها فضلا على ذلك على أنها لا تكون رواسب أو تتفاعل مع أي سائل أخر.
خفة الوزن: بسبب خفة وزن مواسير الu.p.v.c عن مثيلاتها فإن تركيبها يكون بسهولة، وتركيب هذه النوعية ممكن أن يتم بالمصنع ويختبر قبل توصليه إلى الموقع ومواسير الu.p.v.c لا تحتاج إلى معدات قوية لتركيبها.
وخاصية خفة الوزن تعطى ميزة اقتصادية عالية في عملية التركيب وبخاصة الأقطار الكبيرة التي تحتاج إلى معدات قوية في تركيبها إذا كانت من المواد الأخرى غير الu.p.v.c . 
مقاومة القوارض والبكتريا:لا تهاجم القوارض مواسير الu.p.v.c في الحالات الطبيعية ولكن في الحالات شديد القسوة وهى عدم وجود ماء أو غذاء، وحتى الآن لا يوجد دليل حول فشل مواسير الـ u.p.v.c بسبب مهاجمة النمل الأبيض.
وأثبتت الاختبارات أنه لا مكان لتغذية البكتريا مع ال u.p.v.c وفى الحقيقة فإن الألواح الرقيقة جدا المستخدمة في صناعة الفلاتر الخاصة بمعالجة نفايات المصانع تكون من مادة الــ u.p.v.c وطبقات البكتريا التي تغطى ال u.p.v.c تمتص المواد العضوية ، وجميع الاختبارات التي أجريت بعد ثمان سنوات من الاستعمال تفيد انه لا يوجد أثر لأي تغيير في الخواص الفيزيائية ال u.p.v.c.


----------



## mazzikalove (9 مارس 2013)

اتمنى ان اعرف طؤيقة صناعة الوقود الحيوي من قصب السكر و نبات الجاتروفا و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## obada abu kenan (30 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووور


----------



## ابو يوسف (11 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو يوسف (27 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## angilina jolie (20 يونيو 2013)

اريد معلومات عن صناعه زيوت المحركات من مخلفات النفط


----------



## ابو يوسف (21 يونيو 2013)

اقرأ رأس الموضوغ او اسم الموضوع وانت هتعرف انك دخلت الموضوع الخطأ


----------



## سعيد عباس العقابي (13 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ..... ابارك لكم شهر رمضان اولا ثم اود ان تعلمونا ماهي اختبارات السمية لانابيب الpvc المستخدمة في مياه الشرب


----------



## ابو يوسف (13 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
دا معظم التعاريف


ابو يوسف قال:


> معظم تعريفات الاختبارت المعملية لصناعة المواسير
> 
> **** اختبار الضغط :
> 
> ...


----------



## ابو عامر 2 (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*طلب مساعدة*

السلام عليكم:
اود ان اسال عن درجة حرارة التبريد في الخلاط ودرجة حرارة التبريد في خط الانتاج؟ مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## صبي التوحيد (18 أكتوبر 2013)

آخي العزيز
هل من الممكن الحصول علي المواصفات الخاصه بشركه الكهرباء السعوديه للمواصير pvc المستعمله في التمديدات الارضيه لكيابل الكهرباء ، حيث لم استطيع الحصول عليها من موقع الشركه لعدم وجود المعرفه الهنسيه الكافيه ... ما اعرفه فقط انه لابد ان تكون class 4 وشكرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (19 أكتوبر 2013)

تفضل اخى الكريم


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## ابو يوسف (1 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## saadson (22 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك مهندس ابو يوسف ... ولكن كلن لى سؤال عن المادة التى تدهن بها المواسير pvc لحمايتها من الشمس ؟؟


----------



## ابو يوسف (22 يناير 2014)

لاشئ


----------



## aiysh_99 (22 فبراير 2014)

اريد مصنع pvc


----------



## ابو يوسف (16 أبريل 2014)

طيب اسأل


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (27 أبريل 2014)

ونفتح بابا الحوار في هذه الصفحه لكل الخبراء في هذا المجال
قبلت الدعوه الكريمه وسأساهم بقدر بسيط ولكن - وهذا للقراء - ليس بشكل رئيسى فيجب اسناد الفضل لاصحابه​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (27 أبريل 2014)

فى الثمانينيات-عرفت مصر منتجات upvc وكانت الصعوبات جمه امامنا كمنتجين والمقارنات لوحدها غير كافيه باقناع المستهلك بالتخلى عن الزهر واستبداله بالبلاستيك-وكانت من ضمن التحديات تاثر ه بالاشعه الفوق بنفسجيه-(ضوء الشمس وليس حرارة الشمس) ورغم ان كل المنتجين وانا منهم كنا حريصين على اضافة مادة تقاوم الاشعه الفوق بنفسجيه الا اننى قمت باهداء دهان للمواسير 
(قمت بتركيبته واختبرته بنفسى)والتمديدات خارج المبنى والغير محميه بداخل الدكت - لكل عملائنا وبسعر التكلفه للتشجيع - وتقوم فكرة الدهان على عكس الاشعه ومنعها من التأثير على بنية التمديدات بدلا من الاكتفاء بالامتصاص. ذكرت ذلك لعل السائل يستفيد.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (27 أبريل 2014)

ونفتح بابا الحوار في هذه الصفحه لكل الخبراء في هذا المجال
قبلت الدعوه الكريمه وسأساهم بقدر بسيط ولكن - وهذا للقراء - ليس بشكل رئيسى فيجب اسناد الفضل لاصحابه​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (27 أبريل 2014)

ردا على الزميل صاحب السؤال عن اضافة مقاوم للصدمه أسوق له هذه النبذه.
كان استخدام اطقم التركيبات وكذا جمهور المستخدمين لمواسير وقطع البلاستيك - استخدام خشن- فقد كنا ننتقل من الزهر الى البلاستيك-فى الثمانينيات - حتى فى التداول والنقل والتخزين - وفى بدايه كتابه المواصفات القياسيه المصريه كان اقتراحى بجانب المواصفه سنضع شرح للتركيب والتصميم ومكونات الخامه للتوصيف - ولاسباب لاداعى لذكرها الآن اكتفينا بالمواصفه العامه - ولكنى كمنتج - رأيت خطر التعامل الخشن محدق بالصناعه فقررت اضافة عامل مقاوم للصدمه - تحت عنوان - منتجات مقاومه للكسر- ولصاحب السؤال اقول انت ادرى بمتطلبات عملائك ولكن هذه الاضافه- وكغيرها من الاضافات لا تؤتى نتائجها المرجوه الا اذا كانت مكونات خامة التصنيع مطابقه للمواصفه وطريقة التصنيع مطابقه لاصول الصناعه.


----------



## ياسر حسن (27 أبريل 2014)

الاخ عماد ارغب في انشاء مصنع للمواسير فهل يمكن المشاركة في العمل سويا م ياسر وبرجاء مراسلتى على eng.yasserk72 على الياهو لمناقشة التفاصيل المتعلقة


----------



## ياسر حسن (27 أبريل 2014)

الاخ ابو يوسف اولا جزاك الله خيرا على المشاركات السابقة
ثانيا ارغي في عمل مصنع بلاستيك للمواسير فأرجو ان اناقش معك كافة التفاصيل المتعلقة بالموضوع لو سمحت بمشاركتى بعلمك في المجال من كل النواحى سواء من نوعية الخامات ومن اين ومواصفات المعدات وطرق التسويق ( وهو الاهمممممممممممم )
ارجو مراسلتى على eng.yasserk72 على الياهو ومع وافر الشكر والتحية


----------



## ابو يوسف (27 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحوه الله وبركاته
ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (28 أبريل 2014)

بالنسبه لسؤال السائل عن نوعية الزيوت المستخدمه فى صناعة pvc هى بمهمة (plasticzer)- ولا تستخدم فى جميع التركيبات-بل فى التركيبات التى تستدعى ذلك- مثل D.O.P - واحيانا SOY OIL - اما التركيبات على سبيل المثال لا الحصر- سواء HARD-SOFT- كسوة الكابلات- المواسير- الوصلات - الاحذيه -ابواب وشبابيك- ستائر - علب الكهرباء....الخ


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (28 أبريل 2014)

ردا على سؤال السائل كيف ​يتم تركيب القطع للمواسير المدفونه تحت الارض بطريق اللصق او الجوان​الرد - المفترض ان الخط مدفون - اى لا يتحرك- اوحتى مكشوف الجزء المراد توصيل الوصله فيه ثم الردم - توجد جلبه اسميتها عند انتاجها لحل هذة المشكله(جلبة صيانه)-repairing bush-اذا كانت بالجوانات فهى بدون حاجز فى المنتصف وتمر عبر الماسوره بدون حاجز يحدد المسافه كالموجود فى الجلبه العاديه ذات الرأسين- ويستدعى جلبتين من هذا النوع والوصله المراد تركيبها لاتمام هذا النوع من حل المشكله- وما قمنا به فى حالة الجوانات - مماثل لنفس الفكره فى حالة استخدام وصلات اللصق.​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (28 أبريل 2014)

ردا على سؤال السائل ماهي الفحوصات الواجب اجراءها على انابيب الـ( upvc ) عند شراؤها من الاسواق ​طبعا كمشترى ملتزم بما هو مكتوب - وماذا لو كان الخيار لك- مثلا مواسير مدفونه للصرف الصحى- اختار 6بار وليس 4 بار -للتحمل - وهذا الطلب من البائع لايستلزم فحص معمل بل معرفة سمك الماسوره فى الحالتين- وهناك فحص اخر - انظر لرأس الماسوره- يجب ان يكون كامل الاستداره وليس منبعجا- وسمك الماسوره شبه متساوى على القطر وليس اقل من ناحيه وسميك فى اتجاه اخر - وانظر الى داخل الماسوره - يجب ان تكون ملساء خاليه من الفقاقيع الداله على رداءه الخامه- كل ذلك فحوص ظاهريه- وماذا لوكانت التركيبات للكابلات - تكفى ماسوره 4 بار لعدم وجود حمل ومجرد كسوه وحمايه للكابلات.​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (28 أبريل 2014)

بالنسبه لصاحب السؤال اخي الكريم لوسمحت ممكن نعرف كم هو معامل الخشونه لهذ النوع من الانابيب ويقصد pvc​طبعا معامل الخشونه هنا المقصود به استخدامه فى حسابات معامل التدفق والذى سنحدد بموجبه قطر المواسير .... الى اخر هذه الامور التى تخص تصميم الشبكات. والاجابه​*0.0015 - 0.007 m 10[SUP]-3[/SUP]*
وهذا لا يتأتى الابشرط ان تكون مصنوعه وفقا لاصول الصناعه ونعنى ان يكون السطح الداخلى للماسوره املس ولا يوجد به بثرات .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (28 أبريل 2014)

بالنسبه لسؤال السائل أود معرفة تركيب اللاصق الشفاف المستخدم في لصق مواسير ال pvc بعضها ببعض و جزاكم الله خيرا​عشرات التركيبات ننتجها للعملاء ولكن بعد تحديد الاستخدام من قبلهم - حدد الاستخدام كالتالى.
اقصى قطر للماسوره-فمثلا هناك نوع حتى 110مم واخر لقطر حتى 400مم وهكذا - اى حدد مجال الاقطار المستخدمه
ضغط التشغيل- بدون ضغط مثل الصرف الصحى اوحتى 6بار او10 بار او...الخ
استخدام ساخن او بارد
وطبعا لقد ذكرت ان يكون شفاف وليس ملون .
اما سريع او متوسط او بطيئ تعنى سرعة التفاعل (سرعة الشك حسب التعبير الشائع)
​


----------



## ابو يوسف (29 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم
وكلامك مظبوط ودقيق


----------



## علاوي ابو البلاوي (29 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم استاذنا العزيز ممكن زودني بمواصفة فحص السمية لانابيب البلاستيكية (مواصفة الايزو رقم 3114 ) اني بحاجة ماسة لها وارجو توضح الي كيف يتم قياس الضغط طويل الامد اي ففحص الضغط طويل الامد وارجو اي شي تمتلك عن فحوصات اليو بي في سي اعطائيها خدمة للمجتمع


----------



## علاوي ابو البلاوي (29 أبريل 2014)

اني اعمل في مختبر فحوصات هندسية وارجو الاستفادة من حضرتك .نريد ادخال فحص الانابيب البلاستيكية ارجو ارسال الي الفحوصات المهمة وصور الاجهزة 
ملاحظة : فحوصات المطلوبة خاصة بفحص الانابيب البلاستيكية المستخدمة في انابيب الشرب


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 مايو 2014)

ردا على سؤال السائل ممكن سؤال عن طريقة لصناعة elbow من بايب تصنيع محلي والقاياسات الدقيقة او اي طريقة هندسية ولكم جزيل الشكر​.هناك طريقتان عن طريق ماكينات وعن طريق تجهيزات كنا نقوم بتصنيعها لتقترب من نفس الفكره وبنفس الاداء. اما المقاسات فهى مرتبطه بالمواصفات القياسيه بالدرجه الاولى والقطر والضغط يحددان مسافة التكويع radius وهذ هو الفرق بين تعبير elbow وتعبير bend .​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 مايو 2014)

بالنسبه للمواصفه مواصفة الايزو رقم 3114-​وهى تحدد نسبة المثبتات فى خامة التصنيع - سواء مثبت الرصاص أو مثبت القصدير - ولخطورتهما وسميتهما فى مواسير مياه الشرب- تم تحديد الحد الاقصى.اعنى ان المواصفه - عباره عن اطار عام يتقيد به المنتج ولا تدله على تكنيك التصنيع - ويتبقى الخطوه التاليه وهى الاختبارات التى تحدد مكون المثبت فى المنتج النهائى سواء مثبت القصدير او مثبت الرصاص فى مواسير الشرب.والمقصود بهذه الملاحظه اننى كمنتج استطيع مقدما ان احدد النسبه الامنه ويكون الاختبار زياده وتوثيق ليس الا.
اما المواصفات القياسيه - عن نفسى كنت احصل عليها سواء من المانيا او امريكا او من مصر - بمقابل مادى - وهذا عرف-وهى غير متاحه الا بهذه الطريقه باستثناء الهديه​


----------



## كربم العراقي (5 يونيو 2014)

good


----------



## ابو يوسف (6 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Mujodi (18 يونيو 2014)

اريد معلومات غنية جدا عن صناعة الاسفنج


----------



## ابو يوسف (19 يونيو 2014)

حضرتك دا موضوع عن المواسير البلاستيك مش الاسفنج
ممكن حضرتك تنشا موضوع وتطلب ماتريد


----------



## Mujodi (19 يونيو 2014)

شكرًا جزيلا يا باشمهندس


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 يونيو 2014)

العفو ياافندم تحت امرك


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (12 يناير 2015)

عرض اكاديمى مبسط


----------



## حماده المدنى (15 يناير 2015)

ممتاز 
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو يوسف (2 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## شركة النور الجزائر (5 فبراير 2015)

سبلام عليكم أخي أبو يوسف بارك الله لك وزادك الله نافعا وحرصا على إفادتنا، عندي سؤال من فضلك لو سمحت أنا مستثمر من الجزائر في مجال تركيب الشبكات الكهربائية الضغط المتوسط والمنخفض أريد معرفة كيفية إستخراج مادة البلاستيك من النفظ لأني أريد إنشاء الله تعالى إنشاء مصنع في هذا المجال وفي انتظار ردك تقبل مني فائق الشكر والإحترام.


----------



## ابو يوسف (8 فبراير 2015)

مادة البلاستيك دى مش ماده واحده 
وهى البوليمرات
مثال
البولي برولين
البولي ايثيلين
البي في سي
البولي ستايرين
وغيرهم

وهذا المشروع مكلف بالمليارات


----------



## abeer cleane (15 فبراير 2015)

ممكن استاذنا الكريم معرفة كيفية صناعة جلدة مساحة الارض وماذا تحتاج من مكن وما هى التركيبة


----------



## ابو يوسف (18 فبراير 2015)

هذا عنوان الموضوع
اكتب اى سؤال عن صناعه upvc pipe ونحن نجاوبك

الموضوع للمواسير فقط البلاستيكيه


----------



## ahmedsamir.kandeel (25 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم
عندى مشروع مواسير حامله لمحلول الكلور بتركيز 1% و PH<2 i هل من الممك معرفه افضل انواع المواسير هل UPVC ام ِ؛CPVC


----------



## ابو يوسف (28 فبراير 2015)

ppr


----------



## ابوماجد2 (22 يونيو 2015)

اخواني ارجو من حضرتكم مساعدتي بتزويدي باسماء ومواقع افضل المصاتع في الصيت التي تنتج الالت تصنيع مواسير البي في سي


----------



## ابو يوسف (6 يوليو 2015)

حضرتك عايز مواسير 
ولا المكن اللى بيعمل المواسير


----------



## الدويري (1 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم
هل من الممكن معرفة الاجهزة التي يتم اجراء اختبار الضغط عليها واسعارها وافضلها.. مع العلم انني اقوم باجراء التجربة بمضخة يدوية وينخفض الضغط من 40 بار إلى 33 بار مما يعني ان التجربة لا تتم بشكل صحيح..
شكرا لك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 أغسطس 2015)

وعليكم السلام
المضخه اليدويه فعاله
انخفاض الضغط راجع للتوصيلات او صمام عدم الرجوع فى المضخه وصيانتها سهله - نظافة الصمام وقاعدته - والتأكد من احكام التوصيلات


----------



## ابو يوسف (1 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله فيك
استاذ محمود


----------



## اريدتعلم صناعة الم (11 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوني انا مشترك جديد في هذا المنتدى الرائع 
ارجو من اصحاب الخبره والمعرفه اريد تعلم صناعة الصابون الصلب لكميات تجاريه وشكرا لكم.


----------



## اريدتعلم صناعة الم (11 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوني ارجو من اصحاب الخبره والمعرفه اريد تعلم صناعة الصابون السائل والشامبوا ومن اين احصل ع المواد الاساسيه انا في السعوديه في الرياض مشكورين .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 أغسطس 2015)

اهلا بك
فى صفحة .... بين اهتمامات القراء .... والتركيبات الحديثه .... ( الصناعات الكيميائيه - الصناعات الخفيفه ) الكثير من التركيبات
اقرأ وتابع ... وفى انتظارالاسئله


----------

